# GRC and Field Training advice



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Look for the local AKC Hunt Test and Field Trial clubs in your area.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do it. 

There is nothing more tears in your eyes delightful than seeing a dog doing what he should be doing as a gun dog. Throwing a tennis ball around is never the same after you see that. 

You don't have to shoot a gun, I don't believe (I've never done tests and have just done training where somebody else is shooting the birds). It is absolutely something you and your hub can do together. 

Please feel comfortable checking out all the areas of the breed - even showing. You will find there are some breeders out there who pick one sport or the other and they never learn to value the "total dog" so to speak. 

This is learning more about the breed from the people in conformation. That's understanding how the physical breed standard applies to the actual dog. 

This is participating in the winning streak that goldens have in obedience. We have one of the top obedience breeds in AKC. Even the show bred or pet bred dogs are no slouch - assuming you train with the right people and motivate. 

This is participating in any other sports where you are not just parading your dog around a petstore hoping somebody notices him. It's getting to see your dog do things and have a job to do.

You've got a lovely puppy - I hope you get to do everything you'd like with him and have fun. 

Joining a club will help you meet people who can open doors for you.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Megora said:


> Do it.
> 
> There is nothing more tears in your eyes delightful than seeing a dog doing what he should be doing as a gun dog. Throwing a tennis ball around is never the same after you see that.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the feedback and response! Is Field training not offered in the summer? My local GRC's last day was 6/2. Looking to get into it this summer my husband and I are super excited!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

In my area, Alaska, we only have field training classes in the winter. Summers are for running our dogs. At the beginning of test/trial season, we have picnic fun tests. But that’s it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Megora said:


> Do it.
> 
> There is nothing more tears in your eyes delightful than seeing a dog doing what he should be doing as a gun dog. Throwing a tennis ball around is never the same after you see that.
> 
> You don't have to shoot a gun, I don't believe (I've never done tests and have just done training where somebody else is shooting the birds). It is absolutely something you and your hub can do together.



^^ 100%. 

Hunt training is really fun, great for building a bond with your dog (you work as a team, and more and more so as you advance). Is it expensive? Well, do I count the SUV I bought to do it?  Like any hobby, it comes with costs (classes, equipment, clothing). But if you enjoy it and get something out of it, it is entirely worth it. Here, we train year 'round, with tests mostly in May-June and August-Sept. I was a total newbie when I started about 5 years ago - not a hunter, had never touched a gun, nevermind a dead duck. At the junior levels in Canada, you do not need to shoot a gun. The CKC and WC programs in Canada, same thing (though you might have to carry a replica gun in tests). The HRC, once you are beyond Started, you need to shoot (blanks in Canada; we do not use live flyers here). Not sure about the US, but you can find all the rule books online for AKC and HRC.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Sweet Girl said:


> ^^ 100%.
> 
> Hunt training is really fun, great for building a bond with your dog (you work as a team, and more and more so as you advance). Is it expensive? Well, do I count the SUV I bought to do it?  Like any hobby, it comes with costs (classes, equipment, clothing). But if you enjoy it and get something out of it, it is entirely worth it. Here, we train year 'round, with tests mostly in May-June and August-Sept. I was a total newbie when I started about 5 years ago - not a hunter, had never touched a gun, nevermind a dead duck. At the junior levels in Canada, you do not need to shoot a gun. The CKC and WC programs in Canada, same thing (though you might have to carry a replica gun in tests). The HRC, once you are beyond Started, you need to shoot (blanks in Canada; we do not use live flyers here). Not sure about the US, but you can find all the rule books online for AKC and HRC.


Thanks for the reply! Haha I too bought an SUV for my pup. It was a great investment. Looks like all of the clubs near me are pretty much done for this year so I will have to wait until the next but me and my husband are super excited! Our local GRC has dock diving activities so that will have to do until then.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You could talk to the club people and see if anyone can point you in the right direction for training - like somebody who teaches on the side or would be willing to let you tag along and train with them.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Mde13004 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Haha I too bought an SUV for my pup. It was a great investment. Looks like all of the clubs near me are pretty much done for this year so I will have to wait until the next but me and my husband are super excited! Our local GRC has dock diving activities so that will have to do until then.



No need to wait until next year. Grab yourself a few bumpers (available at Cabellas or other large sporting good stores), a whistle and long lead. There are ton of videos online on how to get started (Bill Hillman has several). I really enjoy the Connie Cleveland videos. You can teach him to retrieve anytime. You can even try a duck or goose wing or small bird such as a pigeon or teal. Not all retrievers are birdy so may be beneficial if you can introduce him to a bird/wing at an early age. But yes, if you can find someone who is already involved in field training and will let you tag along and help out, that's even better.

I love doing field work with my guy!!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Definitely join your local GR club! Mine offers things in many venues. We have some very fun meetings in different venues. My club has people who do different things. Field can be expensive. I think I paid $65 - $70 for a test and my girl never got to do water. I've been told that's what each leg costs for the AKC titles and they need 4. We've been concentrating on obedience and agility.


----------

